

Anyone up to a Hacker News meeting in San Francisco in April? - abarrera

Hi everyone! I'm flying to SF from April 7th to the 17th of April. It would be great if we could setup some kind of informal meeting someday between those dates and have some pizza, beers and good chats/ideas exchanges/etc. Someone likes the idea and is willing to meet and have fun?<p>Send me a Twit (http://twitter.com/abarrera) if interested or email me at: abarrera AT neurosecurity DOT com<p>Hope seeing some of you guys there!
======
gibsonf1
We're planning on having a Private Beta launch party in April at our office
(with a keg of free beer) in SF especially for Hacker News fans. Any
suggestions on the best date will be appreciated :) (Would the 16th of april
work for people coming to the startup school?)

~~~
gibsonf1
How about Saturday night the 19th (after Startup school) in SF?. Our office
(with wifi and a large conference room) @ 240 2nd street can hold about 35-40
comfortably.

~~~
Xichekolas
I'd be all for that. Hoping to go to startup school and was hoping to find
something to do that night. Bonus points if I can just stay up all night and
put off sleep until the plane flight home the next day.

------
abarrera
Ok so based on all comments there are some persons that will be around for the
April 19th meeting and others that wont get to go to the Startup School and
won't mind meeting the 16th.

For April 19th, gibsonf1 offers his office @ 240 2nd street

For April 16th any takers? Our friends from SF have an idea where we can hang
up and have fun?

~~~
abarrera
As dbreunig suggests we can meet at the Blue Bottle next to SOMA for the April
16th meetup. It's on 66 Mint St at SF. Here is a link to the place:
<http://tinyurl.com/2tvxa7>

Here is a link for Fred's office on 2nd street: <http://tinyurl.com/38lkfc>

Both places are pretty close so Fred, maybe you can come to the the first
meetup and give us a sneak peak at your beta ;)

~~~
neilc
Blue Bottle has very good coffee, but it's a relatively small place, and there
isn't that much seating room (plus it's often busy). If more than 5 people
come, it might be a tight squeeze...

~~~
abarrera
Thanks for the tip neilc. I've never been there so I can't say. Any other
places that might be a little bigger?

------
dbreunig
Anyone up to start a likemind.us Coffee Friday for the Hacker News set? I
could use a break from advertising talk, personally.
<http://twitter.com/dbreunig>

------
hooande
Me and my business partner are planning to go to Startup School on the 19th
(if we get in). If our travel dates sync up we'll try to meet you out there.

Anyone else going to be in the area?

~~~
arooni
\+ 1 vote for making this happen the weekend of Startup School (especially for
those of us who would be flying in to the Bay Area)

~~~
jayliew
+1 vote from me too for the 19th -- Anyone here flying from San Diego?

------
PStamatiou
how about this gets done monthly? I'm going to be in SF May 1-8.. I'm at
<http://twitter.com/Stammy>

~~~
gibsonf1
We'd be up for hosting a monthly meetup.

------
skmurphy
Any early risers are welcome to join us at the Bootstrapper Breakfast Fri
April 4 in Palo Alto or Tue April 15 in Sunnyvale. 7:30-9am everyone buys
their own breakfast and we meet in a back room. Details at
<http://www.boostrapperbreakfast.com>

~~~
abarrera
That's great! I'll probably go to the one on April 15th :D Thanks for sharing!
I hope it's easy to get there because I'll have to commute from Berkeley as I
have no car :(

Btw, the url is wrong, the correct one is:
<http://www.bootstrappersbreakfast.com>

------
abarrera
For me it's ok with the 16th. It might be the best date so that people going
to the Startup School can get on board.

I'm afraid that the app form for the Startup school is closed already so can't
stay even if I wanted :(

Anyway, I'm sure we'll have plenty of cool conversations the 16th :D

~~~
tim2
Missed it here to. Can't believe it, I was hacking all night...

Anyway, 16th? Great, I'm there.

------
jbyers
Live and work in San Francisco, HN meetup sounds like fun. Happy to help with
local logistics too, jbyers at gmail.

~~~
jmorin007
I live and work in SF as well. Would be glad to help out with a meetup in
April.

------
ambition
I'm in if I get in to SuS; I suggest a meet somewhere with lots of whiteboards
:)

------
kirubakaran
You are not staying for Startup School?!

(Apr 19)

------
iamwil
I'd be interested in attending too, though I vote for "sometime after the 17th
of April." How will we know where and when to meet up?

------
cthan323
I'll be in Palo Alto from April 17-20. <http://twitter.com/cthan>

------
jdavid
is there a twitter feed for yc news? it might help for things like this.
twitter.com/jdavid

~~~
abarrera
Should we setup a google group to keep everybody informed?

~~~
edw519
Isn't that what this site is already for? How many sites do we need?

------
abossy
I would be interested in going, but will be there the 18th-20th.

------
abarrera
jbyers that's greatly appreciated. I used to be at Berkeley so I don't know
too many venues in SF. Any recommendation?

gibsonf1 how many people can we fit in you offices?

~~~
gibsonf1
35-40 maybe more. There is a large assembly room downstairs if we need it that
holds 100+, but I doubt we would need that.

~~~
jayliew
So the event is confirmed at 240 2nd street on the 19th? If so, I'm going to
book a return flight the next day, otherwise it's just going to cost me (hotel
+ rental). I'm willing to stay an extra night since YC'ers are a fun bunch.
Speaking of which, any lone travelers out here want to split a hotel or
something?

~~~
abarrera
jayliew I haven't been able to contact Fred so I can't speak for the April
19th meeting. If anyone can get a hold of him please let me know.

Anyway, if you want to come around the April 16th meeting see the comments
above :)

------
bgutierrez
Whatever day it is, count me in.

------
as
I'll come.

